# 1988 SEROTTA 7-Eleven Team Huffy True Temper - $1199 (Ruskin)



## DoggieDodaac (Jul 26, 2018)

bicycle type: road 
brake type: cantilever 
condition: good 
frame size: 55cm 
handlebar type: other/unknown 
make / manufacturer: Serotta 
model name / number: Team Huffy 
wheel size: 700C 
1988 7-11 SEROTTA Team Huffy True Temper road bike, #80618, collectible team bike, not a replica, has tab for race placard under the top tube. Bike has been in insulated storage. No cracks or dents, ( 31" standover) 22" frame size (55cm) also listed on EBAY . $1199 or close offer.. 813.833.0079

https://tampa.craigslist.org/hil/bik/d/1988-serotta-7-eleven-team/6653969947.html


----------

